# Can't afford to feed your kids? Go get a horse.



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

This just drives me up the wall.

Why is it that people who use every type of welfare are the ones that think they can afford to own horses?

You expect taxpayers to foot school lunches, food stamps, WIC, Section 8, Medicaid, but feel you are entitled to own horses?

Bull.

I see this time after time. If I have to feed your kids? You darn sure can't afford to feed horses.

And same people? Claim no income to get welfare help but let tax time roll around and all of a sudden they have 50,000.00 in "self employment" stripping wires, scrapping junk? So that lets them claim EIC of 6000.00.


----------



## Cmurray4175 (Apr 21, 2012)

Let's not make this forum political please. There are a lot of things in this world we don't like, but this is a place to discuss our favorite past-time. Sometimes ppl find themselves in a position they never they would be in. Remember that. Much love...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If people find themselves in a position where they're having to take CHARITY for themselves and their family to survive, then they shouldn't be taking on a large, expensive luxury item.

Palomine isn't talking about people who already have horses and have fallen on hard times, she's talking about welfare grubs who think they deserve to own a horse on someone elses dime. Read for comprehension, please.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah my dear husband told me a story of his dad. He couldn't afford $300 for a car, but went to the auction to buy a 3yo stud for the same price!! Of all things for his kids to be around a stallion!!! It caused quite a few problems with the neighbors, and they told him if he didn't do something with it, they were going to. In the end he sold him, and still didn't get a car. 
Some people just make no sense.....they have to have things just to say they do, they don't care about anything else. It frustrates me too, but i just let it go...they aren't going to listen anyway...
(and yes he was on welfare back then, and refused to work, and had a wife and 3 kids at the time, talk about selfishness)


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

It's not just with horses; they'll get whatever they can, because they can. Free housing, cell phones, tv...you name it, they'll get it. It's no longer a program designed to help those in need. Its a program designed to support those who dont want to work.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree, and don't forget those who have waaaayyy tooo many kids to take care of just because they can get the govt to do it!!! It's insane!!! And i think the rules and regulations should be revised or completely redone....it's madness!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Huh.
Sounds like a whole....Race we got here. :lol:

Unfortunately, lazy is lazy and you can't fix stupid. Legally. Unfortunately.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It's not charity. Charity is funded by voluntary donations that people choose to give. These are entitlements, that we all have to pay into regardless if we never get to cash out. 

Entitlements! They are entitled to that money. We should be grateful to be giving it!

(Tongue in cheek in case anyone didn't see that)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

It's hard for me to get down on the unemployed with so many people looking for work. Thank you Barrack Obama.

If times were good, and unemployment low, I'd be right there with you on this but it's hard for me to tell the difference between those that can't find work and those who don't want to work given the current environment.

In a better economy it would be easy to tell, but not now IMO.

Then there are the under employed. These are the people who work, some of them two or three jobs, and still don't make enough to live comfortably.

God bless them.

I think the common ground for most of us is we all find it difficult to help the lazy and those who don't want to help themselves.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I completely agree Palomine. I was complaining about that just the other day to my hubby. Went to the farm store, checked out behind a woman with three kids and a push cart loaded with 10 or so bags of safe choice, a big bag of omegatin and a 50 lb bag of rabbit feed. Then saw her again when I went to the grocery store a few doors down and she paid with a food stamp card. It was all I could do to keep my mouth shut. I bust my butt to provide for my family & animals and here I am having to pay into providing someone else's meals so they can have animals they shouldn't, I should probably stop now. :evil:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I think the common ground for most of us is we all find it difficult to help the lazy and those who don't want to help themselves.


I think it would be more accurate to say that we shouldn't have to help someone who refuses to work and that we don't want to but are forced to.

This is not the same as someone trying to find work or who is working but is not earning enough. I personally am not a fan of handout programs that don't require work. No one should just collect money if they're not working. I'm more ok with a supplement to an existing income but not a flat out handout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> I agree, and don't forget those who have waaaayyy tooo many kids to take care of just because they can get the govt to do it!!! It's insane!!! And i think the rules and regulations should be revised or completely redone....it's madness!!


I know someone who has five or six kids, all of whom are mentally and/or physically handicapped. I asked her once why she had so many kids (they're all her biological children, all from different dads) if she didn't have a job to support them. She *bragged* that she could get more in government assistance because her kids are handicapped (SSI, food stamps, cash assistance, Medicaide, etc) than she could ever make working, so she didn't see a reason not to have as many as possible. I felt physically sick after that conversation.

Then you have people like me who work their butt of at a minimum wage job (full time), drive a $900 '83 Thunderbird with more problems than not, and oftentimes go without so that they can afford to pursue their passion (horses). I do not take out any type of government assistance (not even food stamps, even though I know I qualify). To say it isn't fair is a gross understatement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't have a problem if someone has recently lost their job or ended up on disability and are trying to stay afloat and keep their horse they had before they fell on hard times in hope of "making it through" until things get better. 

But I do have a problem with someone who has no job, on welfare, can't afford basics for their kids, etc and they are out buying MORE horses.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

In NZ I saw the baby pushers too, 6 kids, all different fathers, go to Work and Income on your hand out day, collect your check, cash it and walk half a block to KFC and the casino.....it's sick!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

*off topic* Muppet - any pics of NZ horse country? Watched the amazing race last night and that was where they headed, I sat here and drooled over the landscape.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, the problem is with the system. It's hard to get a hand up until you've lost everything.

The country is changing...or rather...has changed...

There seems to be lots of takers.....and like Rush said, you can't beat Santa Clause.

Have we finally got to the point where we'll self destruct? How long can we sustain spending more as a country than we collect?

So....I don't find fault with the person that draws the entitlement.....fix the darn system.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

gunslinger said:


> So....I don't find fault with the person that draws the entitlement.


I do if they're not willing to work instead of taking a handout the rest of their lives that those like me who actually DO work are paying. Welfare was originally intended to give people a hand UP, not be a forever handout for the lazy and self-entitled dregs of society.

I think if you don't WANT to work, then you should starve. Period. If there's nothing wrong with you physically or mentally other than you're a lazy piece of garbage, it shouldn't be up to those who actually work to fund your lifestyle.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> *off topic* Muppet - any pics of NZ horse country? Watched the amazing race last night and that was where they headed, I sat here and drooled over the landscape.


Haha off topic! Yeah we'll I post from my iPad and haven't figured out how to post pics! One day when I'm feeling extra techy I will fire up the old PC and learn!! I tried photobucket but they have decided that they'd like to own my photos if I use thier photo site!! Grrrr!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I so wanted to be president of this crazy country just to enact one of many things I would like to see done. 
If you apply for state assistance and I DO NOT mean unemployment, then you will be subjected to ramdom drug testing as well as all people 13 years and older living in your house.

I worked for 9 years in an adolescent program and I can not tell you how many of those kids parents were on welfare and doing or dealing drugs. That was one of the main reason these troubled kids came to live for a year at the program. 

It sickens me to see these ladies with a group of kids decked out with gold and all the high fashion clothes and shoes, buying steaks and lobster and a ton of junk food as they brag to their friends that they don't need to work because if they keep having babies then the state will pay for them.

I will admit I have turned in a few people, one even being my husband's oldest son's babies momma. She is piece of **** that doesn't even deserve to breath the same air as all of us. 
She had two boys by my husband's son and when they broke up she went all sorts of retarded. 
Two years later ended up pregnant again by someone she met one night. The lowlife went into labor at home and instead of having one of the boys run downstairs to use a neighbors phone to call the ambulance. She gave birth infront of the boys on the kitchen floor to a sweet little girl who ended up dying because "she didn't know what to do" and never cleaned the baby off. 

How fricken stupid can someone be and the best part about 3 months later she had come to our house to drop the grandkids off and all she could talk about was how she lost her little girl and all this other crap.
My husband had to tell her to leave because I was going to beat her until she had one breath left to her life. She was never charged with murder and the little girl was quickly creamated with no autopsy done. 

So yea I have issues with people that like to abuse the system.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I went with a group from my church to take some food to a poor family that defacs had recommended as desperately needing help. Their television was as big as my car. There were beer cans and cigarette cartons laying all over the house.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I know this is a big problem up here as well. And an even bigger thing with it is the drug issue, both the abuse of opioids and illegal drugs. Yet the ND government recently shot down a bill to do mandatory drug testing on anyone on government assistance. Heck I think it's perfectly reasonable, you want your money, you have to do something to get it. Why don't they go work at Mickey D's or something and then get just the help that they need instead of cheating off of those of us that work our asses off? For petes sake some of the people in this country actually work for what we have and still make it off of less money than they get! We only get to keep a bit more then half of our paychecks and we still make it. And the cost of living is going up here because of the oil boom. You see us on government assistance? nope.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Palomine said:


> This just drives me up the wall.
> 
> Why is it that people who use every type of welfare are the ones that think they can afford to own horses?
> 
> ...



These are typically the people who don't feed their horses...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Welfare is NOT an 'entitlement', it's CHARITY.

An entitlement is something someone has EARNED, usually by virtue of actually _working_. What a radical concept! :-x

Social security is an _entitlement_, workers compensation is an _entitlement_, unemployment is an _entitlement_. Welfare is _charity_.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Our girl scout troop as our "service project" adopted a family for Christmas. All of the girls in our troop came from families of modest means so it took most of our troop funds to purchase gifts for the two kids, the clothing the mom had requested, a holiday meal, a basket of pantry staples and $100 in cash that we were going to use after visiting the family to pay a bill or buy a needed item.

We arrived as a troop to a house in the SAME neighborhood income level as our troop and to our absolute disgust, a brand new car in the driveway, a tree that was buried under presents, a gigantic flat screen television (the likes of which none of us could afford) and 2 kids in designer clothing. After catching sight of our faces the mom announced that she was signed up for EVERY program available as she was a "single mom" and it's soooooooooooo hard being a single mom. Um yeah.... obviously...

We left her with the bare basics (the clothing and the holiday meal) and left her screaming mad and calling the organization that given us her name. One of the moms knew of a family that was struggling so we went over there, gave them the rest of the items, paid off her back electric bill with the $100 in cash we had and had a couple of the dads come replace the glass in a boarded up window. The mom was beyond grateful and in tears (her husband had passed away suddenly).

I don't have an issue helping someone who truly needs help, I do have a problem with those who go around with a "Poor pitiful me, I DESERVE everything I can get my grubby hands on" attitude.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> I do if they're not willing to work instead of taking a handout the rest of their lives that those like me who actually DO work are paying. Welfare was originally intended to give people a hand UP, not be a forever handout for the lazy and self-entitled dregs of society.
> 
> I think if you don't WANT to work, then you should starve. Period. If there's nothing wrong with you physically or mentally other than you're a lazy piece of garbage, it shouldn't be up to those who actually work to fund your lifestyle.


Yes. This.
I'm on disability right now. EI, whatever you want to call it. 
Finally got the A-OK to start walking (I sort of did, anyways. Hard not to when you're on a ranch with horses) but there's no way he'll clear me for work yet, especially giving the work that I was doing. 
So, I've been doing something thinking and if I can't do the work I was doing for another two years at least, it's back off to school I go. It was a nice vacation (Ha! What a lie. Two months in the hospital sucked LOL) but I'm done and ready to go do something. Mentally, just not physically. :lol:

I'm also a big believer that if I have to pass a drug test to work, EVERYBODY ought to be passing random drugs tests to get that welfare check.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Delfina said:


> One of the moms knew of a family that was struggling so we went over there, gave them the rest of the items, paid off her back electric bill with the $100 in cash we had and had a couple of the dads come replace the glass in a boarded up window. The mom was beyond grateful and in tears (her husband had passed away suddenly).
> 
> I don't have an issue helping someone who truly needs help, I do have a problem with those who go around with a "Poor pitiful me, I DESERVE everything I can get my grubby hands on" attitude.


This is a wonderful thing that you did. I agree with your statement of attitude completely. Why does it seem that people that are willing to work for themselves are the ones that end up in a bad situation?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Delfina said:


> One of the moms knew of a family that was struggling so we went over there, gave them the rest of the items, paid off her back electric bill with the $100 in cash we had and had a couple of the dads come replace the glass in a boarded up window. The mom was beyond grateful and in tears (her husband had passed away suddenly).


That was really nice of you guys. 
I watched Undercover Bosses last night and it's nice to see that some sort of humanity remains in humans.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

that show is such a relief. It does show that some people realize what goes on in the world. It is also so nice to see a boss have to go through the grunt work. I would love to see the CEO of where I work come do my job hahaha


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I see this first hand....boyfriend's sister has 3 children- her and husband both do hardcore drugs but will NOT get a job. Husband has jobs periodically, maybe for a month at a time. It's been a year since he's worked. They collect EVERYTHING they possibly can, & because one of the children is disabled, they get that too. They have 6 cats or so, 4 dogs etc...then have to come to my boyfriend to beg for money for gas/food etc. He's finally stopped because he knows **** well it's going to drugs. 

I am a *FIRM* believer in having these people drug tested. I guarantee the number of people receiving these benefits would decrease by 50% ATLEAST. 

It sickens me that these people think it's okay what they are doing.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my dear I agree. It's also sad that there aren't stricter regulations on this as well as more employees conducting searches and such on these people.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The big problem with drug testing is that the biggest drugs of choice for the abuser are prescription opiates. People take them for the buzz. People take them as an abuse drug. Some people take them because they sincerely need them. If you have a prescription, you have a right to take it. I have heard about people selling their opiates, buying them, grinding them and snorting them, injecting them, all for the "party drug" recreational effect. And there is nothing legally that can be done as long as these drugs are legal prescription. 

A kid that smokes a joint will go to prison. Logical?


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I do if they're not willing to work instead of taking a handout the rest of their lives that those like me who actually DO work are paying. Welfare was originally intended to give people a hand UP, not be a forever handout for the lazy and self-entitled dregs of society.
> 
> I think if you don't WANT to work, then you should starve. Period. If there's nothing wrong with you physically or mentally other than you're a lazy piece of garbage, it shouldn't be up to those who actually work to fund your lifestyle.


Aside from the horse issue, I feel I must say something here. It is so easy to condemn others until you have been in their shoes. Not everyone who is on welfare is there because they are lazy. Believe it or not, there are actually legitimate reasons why someone may be having a hard time.

Let me tell you my personal story: A few years ago, my mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer. Since I was the closest to her, it fell on my shoulders to become her caregiver. I had to quit my job, and we both moved to be near pretty much the only other family we had: my sister and aunt. 

Now, all during my working years I had saved as much money as possible, knowing that some day I would need it in an emergency. It wasn't a lot, but it was enough to get me through at least several months of unemployment. Well, for whatever reason Mom decided to mention this to Sis, and Sis persuaded me to let her take care of it for me, so "nothing would happen to it". And like an idiot I trusted her. And why not? She's my sister and a good Christian woman. 

Well, to make a long story short...I was unable to draw unemployment because I was unable to look for gainful employment, because I was taking full-time care of a very ill parent. Nobody was paying me anything- I had no income. I earned my grocery money by donating blood plasma. 

When Mom passed away, I manged to stay in the apartment for a few more months, with others helping me out. (And I was definitely looking for a job- but since I hadn't worked for almost four years and didn't have a car, most employers wouldn't touch me.) When the money finally ran out, I was forced to do one of two things: be on the streets, or move in with Sis and my BIL. Of course I did the latter.

My sister, not myself, signed me up for welfare and/or food stamps. I did not want to do that, but really had no choice. I didn't qualify for welfare, but she got me on food stamps. (Now remember, they had my money for "safe keeping", or so I thought.)

When I finally asked for my money back, she sheepishly informed me that they had used "some" of it for personal expenses...out of several thousand dollars which I saved up for years for just such a situation that I was in, she had only $600 left to give back to me! To say that I was stunned is putting it mildly. :evil:

As if that wasn't bad enough, my BIL treated me like I was a leech. All I wanted to do was to find a decent job, move out of their place and get back on my feet!

I finally did get a job, but it took nine months and the help of an employment agency. I'm now off food stamps (and hope I never have to go that route again) and am supporting myself. I'm still "friends" with my sister and BIL, although I never again will be able to trust them with money. From now on, if I ever manage to save up money in any amount, it will be ME who is in control of it- no one else!

Anyway, all that to say again- not everyone who is on welfare/food stamps/SSI is a lazy, good-for-nothing who refuses to work. Of course there are people like that, lots of them I'm sure. But not all of them.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I dont think they're talking about people with situations like yours. You fell on hard times with an ill parent, could happen to anybody, and you WANTED to work, and you dug yourself out (bravo by the way ) 

I think they're talking about the people who lose they're job, or never really try to get one, who sit down and decide "well, ill make more off the government anyway, let them pay me" get their welfare, and then proceed to have children, or look for ways to get the government to give them MORE money.

Those are the "lazy" people they are talking about.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

GlassPlatypus said:


> Anyway, all that to say again- not everyone who is on welfare/food stamps/SSI is a lazy, good-for-nothing who refuses to work. Of course there are people like that, lots of them I'm sure. But not all of them.


Your situation was completely different than what we're talking about here. For those who actually NEED it, I have no problem taking care of them. 

Did you not actually _read_ my posts before you decided to take offense to them? I thought I made my posts crystal clear about the type of person to whom I was referring.

If you can't feed, clothe and house yourself without public assistance, then you have no business_ buying_ a horse. If you fall on hard times through no fault of your own and _already_ own horses, that's another thing entirely. As is the situation in which you found yourself.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> I'm also a big believer that if I have to pass a drug test to work, EVERYBODY ought to be passing random drugs tests to get that welfare check.


Word. 

Coming from the poor former PFC (yay got my e-4 back). Who's been slotted to pee in a cup the last three tests.


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Your situation was completely different than what we're talking about here. For those who actually NEED it, I have no problem taking care of them.
> 
> Did you not actually _read_ my posts before you decided to take offense to them? I thought I made my posts crystal clear about the type of person to whom I was referring.


Actually, yes I did read it. I was a little hasty, perhaps, in my reply because I'd just been reading some similar comments over on Facebook- someone there was spouting off about how people on welfare are all just a bunch of lazy burdens on society. That person apparently couldn't see two sides of the coin, and it got me a bit riled.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

And the other side of the coin: the ones that want to use the system for its intended use and get turned down. I know two people personally that applied for unemployment to hold them over between jobs (one moved with her little child for a new job and just needed assistance for the 2 months before she started the new job, the other was laid off due to downsizing of company and just wanted some to hold her over while looking for another job and going to school). Both were turned down. Both also had BS degrees. Which BTW don't mean much anymore, so just because you have one doesn't mean you can get a job.

Then I see the 21 year old girls that are delivering their 5th! child... *sigh*


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I think this is an issue that goes far beyond owning a horse. 

I suppose it all boils down to how different people are and what they are willing to do for money - there are those that ride the system and those who take what they need. Heck my SIL and her hubby are after redecorating their entire house, shes on mat leave with kid #3 (the oldest is 3 1/2) and he's been out of work for 4 years - and they also have a brand new car?!?! WTH? 

People on the dole make more a week than I do working. We are entitled to nothing, and have our finances figured out to the cent to enable us to get by and keep our horses. I was told after my second child that I shouldn't bother working and just claim as I'd come out with more on the dole than I would after I took the childcare out of my wages.

Nothing is more frustrating than the way the system is *coughNOTcough* monitored. The amazing thing is that there are always people smoking outside the pubs in the middle of the working day - which most likely means they have a pint on the table when they are finished. For flips, I read a story in the paper the other day of a 19yo mother of 3 who complained she couldn't get by on her benefits of over £1000 a week! She makes more in a month than myself and my husband.


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok you all make it seem like everyone on assistance is lazy. I was on govt assistance living as a room mate with my friends and I don't have a lot of job experience. I am in school now! I am off of govt assistance. It is easy to fall in to that trap though. But I made it a point to only use it until I did not need it and now I don't need it so I didn't renew. I had a job the whole time I was on assistance and I worked my *** off so I could pay my rent.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

amethystdreams said:


> Ok you all make it seem like everyone on assistance is lazy. I was on govt assistance living as a room mate with my friends and I don't have a lot of job experience. I am in school now! I am off of govt assistance. It is easy to fall in to that trap though. But I made it a point to only use it until I did not need it and now I don't need it so I didn't renew. I had a job the whole time I was on assistance and I worked my *** off so I could pay my rent.


Have you actually read any of the responses or just assumed you knew what was being said? Someone in your situation who used it in the short-term and then works their way out of needing it is exactly what it is for and most do not have a problem with that. Its the people who make welfare a career choice that is the issue.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Kiara said:


> And the other side of the coin: the ones that want to use the system for its intended use and get turned down. I know two people personally that applied for unemployment to hold them over between jobs (one moved with her little child for a new job and just needed assistance for the 2 months before she started the new job, the other was laid off due to downsizing of company and just wanted some to hold her over while looking for another job and going to school). Both were turned down. Both also had BS degrees. Which BTW don't mean much anymore, so just because you have one doesn't mean you can get a job.
> 
> Then I see the 21 year old girls that are delivering their 5th! child... *sigh*


OMG, this!!

When I moved back home to go to school, my parents said they'd pay for everything. Not wanting to be a burden on them, I applied for unemployment (quit my job to go back to school full time), food stamps and health care. I was turned down for unemployment because I wasn't willing to quit school to work full time (yet I was going to school full time so I could get a degree and not need assistance...). I was denied food stamps because I was a college student not working at least 20 hours a week (yet I know people who don't work at all and get several hundred dollars in food stamps). I did get approved for health care, but after less than a year, the guidelines changed and they dropped me (now you have to be either pregnant or a single mother making less than a certain amount to qualify). 

My parents couldn't afford to help me out anymore (even though I was teaching piano lessons and cleaning an elderly couple's house for extra money to pay for my own gas, at least), so I had to quit school to go back to work. All I've been able to find is minimum wage work...and I still don't qualify for food stamps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are unexpectedly expecting our first child. We work our asses off to have what we do, he works close to 12 hours a day every day of the week, and I am taking 21 credits plus working 20 hours a week so we can get what we have. And yet we know a young lady that has a 2 year old, a very nice 2 bedroom apartment that is **** near brand new, a nice car, and she works part time-because she doesn't pay peanuts for her 2 bedroom 4th floor apartment with a large balcony or for a lot of the food that she and her child eat. Instead she and her friends buy expensive wines and enjoy parties. She rented a party bus for her last birthday. There is nothing wrong with having a little fun here and there, we all need a break sometimes. But a party bus?! seriously. 

And as far as the prescription opioid testing goes, they should check the residential pain clinic that that person attends to see if they are just pain-med seekers or actually have an issue. The hospital that I work at has more frickin pain seekers come in because they want IV pain meds instead of their pills. The drug testing could be done, but a meds list and a doctors explanation should be provided. If I was randomly chosen for testing I would hand them my meds list so they understand that I am not a narcotics seeker.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with the OP. I work 45+ hours a week to afford my horses and I give up other things too. I just don't get the fact that welfare people get cell phone credits (whats wrong with a land line again?), food stamps that they can spend on junk food and soda and the stupid prescription coverage covers fertility drugs! (at least in our state). I'm not going to go off on people who want to have A child of their own but what kind of system pays to help people who already have several children that they can't pay to support have more and then gives them a bigger check every month for all their trouble. I actually had a person admit to me that they were having another child so they could get a bigger check. I know not everyone who uses welfare is like this but these people sure make it look bad for all the rest. ****es me off.

(oh and if you don't want the forum to be political then just move this to the news and politics section, plenty of those conversations **** off a lot of people :lol: )


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's this thread about being on government assistance and going out and buying a horse? Come on! That is just stupid no matter how you look at it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

But it happens sooo much wares lol.

I actually had a former friend back home, dropped out of HS to have her sugar daddies child. She now has 3 kids from him, neither is "employed" and she spends her welfare on buying a barrel horse to take to rodeos...

Then had the stones to tell me that I will go to hell for serving, and im banking off the "governments money" O.O she's a looby


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

As odd evidence that the system is messed up, here's a story.

A few years ago I was working in a warehouse (I just moved to the state and took the first job that hired me), at $17 an hour. It was technically part time but I put in for all the overtime I could get. I worked on average 35 hours a week - sometimes more sometimes less. During a major snow storm I worked like 80 hours in a week since I was one of the few people that could make it in and I said "YES" when I was offers overtime.

Anyway, I was helping a friend apply for food stamps. She was unexpectedly laid off from her job and had a toddler. She literally just got a little raise and a great review two weeks before! I found this online wizard for the government that would run you through what kind of assistance you could get. I ran her numbers and we got her paper filled. I was curious so I put in MY numbers.

I qualified for $450 a month in foodstamps.
(I DID NOT TAKE THEM)

How? I answered the questions. It asked me if I lived alone and I said no. I was living with my then boyfriend now husband. He was making about $55k a year then. It didn't ask me if he was making money or anything, just whether or not he was an adult. So living with my random salary and his steady reliable salary, I could have gotten food stamps.

How crazy is that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Maple said:


> For flips, I read a story in the paper the other day of a 19yo mother of 3 who complained she couldn't get by on her benefits of over £1000 a week! She makes more in a month than myself and my husband.


Jee-sus, what was she doing, wiping her kids butt with golden rags?! :shock:


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Jee-sus, what was she doing, wiping her kids butt with golden rags?! :shock:


Well the pictures that went with the article had the kids in GAP clothes :? My kids wear Penney's finest - why would somebody want to spend more than €5 on a pair of trousers that will be grown out of in a few months time? :lol:

I'm all for people who need the benefits, but those that take the mickey out of the system need to have it ripped out from under their feet.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Maple said:


> Well the pictures that went with the article had the kids in GAP clothes :? My kids wear Penney's finest - why would somebody want to spend more than €5 on a pair of trousers that will be grown out of in a few months time? :lol:
> 
> I'm all for people who need the benefits, but those that take the mickey out of the system need to have it ripped out from under their feet.


That I absolutely agree on.
That was more then I was making working in the oil fields here. A little... Bizarre.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmmm also, it's the people not only on the government benefits because they have broods of kids and really CHOOSE not to work......it's the ones who claim disability either physical or mental - yet manage to ride and train horses, I've seen that one too. They sell the horses on and say not a boo about it to the tax man........all while receiving government (taxpayers money) to keep their 'hobby' going......ya, can't be too crippled when you can throw a forty pound roping saddle on your horse......:twisted:


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

That's when you throw the roping saddle at them in front of the government official and then they catch it and are caught :twisted: hmm we should all think of some evil schemes on how to catch these people red handed...


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw this article and thought of posting it, so I'll add it without comment to this thread:

Unemployed mother-of-11 is keeping horse - Telegraph



> *Unemployed mother-of-11 is keeping horse*
> 
> * An unemployed mother-of-11 for whom a council is building a six-bedroom "eco mansion” is keeping her own horse despite being on benefits. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmm.. and people that can't even take care of themselves. Just helped with an abuse/negelect case here in town... A lady whom is a Alcoholic had 5 horses, starving. One we had to put down due to being so weak.

I have seen so many cases like this, can't take care of your self or your children, DON'T MAKE AN ANIMAL SUFFER WITH YOU. :evil:


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

When I was working at the carriage service, my co-worker owned 17 horses (SEVENTEEN HORSES), had an 11 year old daughter, was on every government plan she could hook, and worked at the carriage service part time with no intentions of picking up more hours or another job. She literally told me she refused to work more hours because it would effect her benefits.

Meanwhile, my husband and I both worked our butts off. He was working one full time job and a part time job and I was working a full time job. We hardly made enough for groceries. It made me sick. When we applied for benefits, we were denied.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

When I was pregnant I applied for assistance after I could no longer work (about 2 weeks before I was due, my feet were to swollen to wear work shoes). My boyfriend was(still is) working at a decent paying job but we were struggling to pay rent and other necessary bills and still afford to eat. We went to the welfare office and saw a parking lot full of new Cadillac esclades, we had a 98 Subaru wagon, inside were people decked out in gold chains and fancy clothes there to collect their checks. We got denied for EVERYTHING except for health care for me and my son after he was born. I bet you 75% of people in that office already collecting would have failed a drug test ...somehow we got by, I couldn't even get approved for child care assistance so couldn't go back to work right because it would have cost more in childcare then I would make. After 9 months I got a job as a bather at petsmart working after Anthony got home ...guess there wasn't much of a point to that post, just venting how the system is messed up lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Palomine said:


> This just drives me up the wall.
> 
> Why is it that people who use every type of welfare are the ones that think they can afford to own horses?
> 
> ...


I see it everyday. Not with horses, but people at work who use food stamps. One cart 600 bucks in food paid for with food stamps. Their next cart? Isn't a cart it's a flat bed with an 80 inch 3D TV. I see the abuse EVERY **** DAY. I hate this country. Where's my TV? OH I know where it's at, it's on my dinner table as food where it SHOULD BE. People should be down right ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

They have their TV, but I have my integrity. I would prefer to keep it.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Celeste said:


> They have their TV, but I have my integrity. I would prefer to keep it.


I'm the same way, but it's really REALLY hard for me to grin and bear it ya know?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Celeste said:


> They have their TV, but I have my integrity. I would prefer to keep it.


I feel this way a lot of the time...but then there's the times when Integrity doesn't pay for food or rent. And my honesty doesn't pay my lawyer, nor defend me from other people's (bible sworn! And yet!) lies.

What do you do when you see that? When my husband spends ten years in the military and gets passed over after all the 13 year sergeants get promoted and there aren't enough billets the next year? So *my* family loses out. Now what? Apply for Welfare/unemployment? I don't want their ****! 

Oh but here's the funny part, seeing how corrupt and stupid all this has gone...ten bucks says that even though we will be moving back to our home of record, necessarily at first unemployed, and I'm supposed to be a student....and him a veteran....? Yeah ten bucks says we don't qualify for a pot to pee in...Just saying

/vent


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> I feel this way a lot of the time...but then there's the times when Integrity doesn't pay for food or rent. And my honesty doesn't pay my lawyer, nor defend me from other people's (bible sworn! And yet!) lies.
> 
> What do you do when you see that? When my husband spends ten years in the military and gets passed over after all the 13 year sergeants get promoted and there aren't enough billets the next year? So *my* family loses out. Now what? Apply for Welfare/unemployment? I don't want their ****!
> 
> ...


It's a crying shame. I don't qualify for food stamps, make just enough to pay my bills, but struggle to buy food. Too rich for food stamps, but too poor to buy food.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> It's a crying shame. I don't qualify for food stamps, make just enough to pay my bills, but struggle to buy food. Too rich for food stamps, but too poor to buy food.


I hear ya. Try couponing, it *REALLY* helps, once you get the hang of it. I'll PM you the site I use to gather my wits LOL


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Kiara said:


> And the other side of the coin: the ones that want to use the system for its intended use and get turned down. I know two people personally that applied for unemployment to hold them over between jobs (one moved with her little child for a new job and just needed assistance for the 2 months before she started the new job, the other was laid off due to downsizing of company and just wanted some to hold her over while looking for another job and going to school). Both were turned down. Both also had BS degrees. Which BTW don't mean much anymore, so just because you have one doesn't mean you can get a job.
> 
> Then I see the 21 year old girls that are delivering their 5th! child... *sigh*


Last year my dad (the main provider for the family) was diagnosed with cancer and spent more than half the year dealing with operations and treatments. He ended up getting his doc to approve him for work early, because we didn't qualify for anything. We aren't a minority group, have never looked for handouts before, so we couldn't get any help. He was going for radiation in his work truck, going and doing his treatment and then going back to the job. Shortly after that he had a heart attack, off work again, and no help.

We did manage to keep our horses, made trades for our hay supply, the horses are on land owned by grandparents, and I pay for the upkeep of the only hard keeper we own (thanks Jackson :roll, but if I wasn't able to support them, they would have been gone.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I know there is no such thing as an easy fix, but I always thought that if the local government distributed welfare, it would be better. House check before getting welfare, 6 months after, or random checks w/ mandatory drug test. Assisstance finding jobs.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

I know this is a difficult subject, but there is something to be said for not living beyond your means. My husband and I had always struggled work wise, and we put ourselves in a lot of debt to get our education. We started working Dave Ramsey's plan about 6 years ago and finally became debt free about 18 months ago. I got my dream of getting a horse and my husband got his dream job( I already had mine, teacher)... Life was finally good(great). That lasted about a year, then due to downsizing, he lost his job. 

That was 5 months ago, and his prospects are really great, so I think we are going to be fine. Bottom line though, we had saved and pinched pennies, have emergency funds and went without so that we could endure a break like this. First thing to go was my horse and ALL other non necessities. And now I get to make arrangements and plans to get back what I once had. My future horses are already getting emergency funds of their own! 

Peace of mind is worth so much more than people think!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that everybody agrees with helping people that are down on their luck. It is just that nobody wants to buy 64 inch flatscreen color TV's for people that are taking government help while the working taxpayer can't afford a TV at all. Please do not feel embarrassed if you need foodstamps or other help to get you back on your feet. Just be embarrassed if you use that money for beer, cigarettes, lotto tickets, a giant TV set, and back to the original subject, to buy a new horse that you can't afford to feed.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

How about 'Can't afford to feed or vet your horse....go have kids' seen that one too.......


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

when i used to work at publix, we'd have people come through with food stamps, but they'd get the most expensive stuff they could. the good cheeses, the best meats, real bakery stuff instead of prepackaged, fresh veggies. then they'd drive off in their mercedes or bmw. i would look at my pbj for lunch and just shake my head. 

then theres the lady who would spend HOURS clipping coupons, after her full time job at a dentist office and her four kids (ages2-6) and literally, spend 100 dollars on 500 dollars worth of food, simply through coupons and sales and good planning. the other cashiers hated taking her because it took forever, but i never minded she was doin it on hr own, and doin it right.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have not yet had time to read this whole thread, but NY HAS to be the WORST place for this. Makes me sick. I will guarantee there are more obese folks (at least in the town I am in!) percapita than anywhere else, and way too many are on "assistance", as they have all sorts of tats (which are expensive, even the ugly monocolor ones they have) and they smoke-at nearly $10 a pack. Buying all sorts of junk food at Wally world, after they park in the handicap spots and use the wheelchair carts because they are so fat they cannot walk. Don't get me wrong-I understand SOME obesity is unavoidable. Not this number of people. 

But, as I tell my kids-be careful who you make fun of, since you are most likely related to them, since moms family is from there.........8-/

Off to the gym. lol


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Someone needs to give me a crash course in coupons because I never manage to get more than the occasional 50 cents off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Someone needs to give me a crash course in coupons because I never manage to get more than the occasional 50 cents off!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol I'll pm you too then


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm with the couponing thing...someone please help me learn how to do it without going nuts. It seems like all the coupons are for things we don't need, just thigns we would like to have.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I completely agree with this. I work 80+ hours a week at 3 jobs to keep myself and my horse taken care of. It boggles my mind when I see people buying expensive tack and clothing when they can't afford to feed their children. I know a girl who had her three children taken from her because she wasn't taking care of them. She turned around and bought a horse instead of trying to get her kids back. She refuses to work, spends most of the money on drugs and is on every government offered money assistance program you can imagine even still claiming her kids so she can get more money. I can't afford drugs with what I've got left after taxes, rent, board, and food but it's cool that the crackhead down the street can afford it on my dollar. Talk about living the american dream, refuse to do anything and have someone else pay for your drug/alcohol/smoking addiction, and their 6 children that all dropped out of school and refuse to do anything as well. God bless america.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Demon, maybe a couponing thread in off topic? I've thought about it myself too but it seems like I only find coupons for stuff I don't use and junk processed foods that we don't eat. The only ones I use are the customer perk ones Kroger mails based on what you buy so I get $5 off of $20 worth of produce, etc but those don't come very often.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Demon, maybe a couponing thread in off topic? I've thought about it myself too but it seems like I only find coupons for stuff I don't use and junk processed foods that we don't eat. T*he only ones I use are the customer perk ones Kroger mails based on what you buy so I get $5 off of $20 worth of produce, etc but those don't come very often.*


OUCH! Done! I've been advocating this all over my facebook page and in PM's so it's probably better to get it out there once. I hope other people find it as beneficial as we have. =)


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you start a couponing thread, please put a link to it here.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Celeste said:


> If you start a couponing thread, please put a link to it here.


Couponing Thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...aving-money-whether-youre-155601/#post1925422

=)


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Now come tell Canadian retailers that couponing is a GOOD thing.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> Now come tell Canadian retailers that couponing is a GOOD thing.


LOL you know, it doesn't hurt them any, but some stores/cashiers still get their panties in a bunch! Just gotta tough it out...it's worth it!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I honestly can't stand to see people do these sorts of things.

Its not fair to tax payers nor is it fair to the horse. Like what someone else said, those are usually the horses that starve. 

Its just not right to see those on welfare making more money than those who work very hard to provide for their families. I find it just sickening. I'm proud to say that my father, who has worked for 20-24ish years (somewhere along that line), has only missed 4 days of work due to injury or sickness. Hes a very hard worker and for that we are very blessed. 

But to see other people, sitting on their butts watching TV with their fancy flat screen, having 11+ kids, smoking pot or whatever they do, and say they need more from welfare? Is this what the world is coming down to? People use to have a lot of pride in what they did, now I'm just not sure of it...

I also can't stand to see these 16+ year old kids having children. Its terrible. A girl at my high school keeps getting pregnant (on her 3rd child I believe), from what I've heard from the news, shes been caught smoking pot and drinking. Its so not fair for those kids....Which kinds reminds me of this picture I saw on Facebook. It was some famous guy (not into that stuff...) saying that so-and-so dated, then got married, then had children. He went on to say that, that is how its supposed to be. I completely agreed with it. But I saw one of the comments from a younger girl saying, "Oh so we're supposed to live in the 50's standards now?"

Then it will be pretty obvious that those are the people that end up on welfare. But hey, why work for what you got and have pride when Santa Clause can give it to you for free with no work?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

some days I wish it was still the '50's just for the fact that the world is so different now, and not in all good ways. I wish people still had standards from the 1950s. I'm a 20 year old and I wish people still had standards from then! THings like manners, the nuclear family, standards for themselves, pride in their work, love of their country, and hard workers. I'm embarrassed to speak of my age group because so many of the people I know that are around my age are absolutely ridiculous. They expect everything to be handed to them on a diamond platter with ruby accents and it does not work like that.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Agreed on everything except nuclear family per se. 

**** when did telling the TRUTH get you in trouble? Since when do we have so little pride in our country we let it descend into the political ****hole it is today? Integrity isn't important, WORK ETHIC isn't important, having some sort of moral code...I don't care the flavor! ..isn't important. 

I used to blow off the suggestion that we retire out of country...but now I'm considering it, when the time (eventually lol) comes...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Some things were better in the '50's. Some things were not. 

Women did not have equal rights. Women did not have equal opportunity. I am an equal partner with my husband. I have a position in society that allows me to earn a decent wage and the respect of my fellow citizens. I personally would rather see some "naughty" behavior than to be relegated to becoming a second class citizen.

In 1975 I was 18 years old. I applied for a summer job with the National Forest Service. I was told that they would not hire me because I was a girl. By the way, my sister has a rather high paying job with the National Forest Service now, even if she is a girl. 

Get the idea?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Some things were better in the '50's. Some things were not.
> 
> Women did not have equal rights. Women did not have equal opportunity. I am an equal partner with my husband. I have a position in society that allows me to earn a decent wage and the respect of my fellow citizens. I personally would rather see some "naughty" behavior than to be relegated to becoming a second class citizen.
> 
> ...


Oh Celeste, it's still there, it's just not OVERT.

A few years ago, I worked in Security Management. I was pulled into the COO's office, and he told me point blank... "I've seen your management style, I've seen the way you work....you should be at least three positions higher than you are right now....*I THINK IT'S BECAUSE YOU'RE A WOMAN".* :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:

Of course at the time, he strung me along to get more work out of me, telling me he'd try to get me promoted etc, but it was all BS in the end. Since then I've noticed things, employers who are harder on women, won't promote etc. 

Same B.S, different decade. Now we just pretend it doesn't exist when it does, unless they open their mouths and SAY something like idiots. Until then when women claim a problem, they can say "oh, well suzie had an attitude problem, steven was a MUCH MORE proficient worker blah blah blah".

/rant

In any case, we DO have a better go at things, but it's not naughty behavior that bothers me, it's...the corruption of everything. Especially honesty. It really gets me....


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree with a lot of the things said here about the 50s. How about we bring back the morals, work ethic, kindness, and style (i'm a SUCKER for vintage ), and then everyone still gets equal rights. How does it sound? Oh and the economy goes all great like it was in the 50s too. And wouldn't it be wonderful if the government had common sense too? ahhh wishful thinking...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

And the people that got me to thinking about this?

Just went and got another horse...9 now I think, and one on way.

Had 2 horses die in 2012 because of lack of vet.

And these people have rarely if ever worked. He is on SSI because "he can't get out of recliner" while he was trying to get it.

Since got his check? Out riding horses, digging water lines, putting up fence around big pasture, cutting wood, just busy busy busy.

And of course she put photos up of him in round pen, with lariat where bucking strap would fall, he is holding on for dear life bracing against horse rampaging around pen, and running too while horse is dragging him around...sure looks disabled and down in back to me?

Just a trashy sorry batch of folks.

She had a photo of shed with the feed she had just gotten in there, 30 bags she said. At even 5 a bag? 150 dollars. Yet complains because school charges 50 cents for extra carton of milk and she thinks because kids get free lunch, that extra milk should be free.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd like 50's gas prices...can we bring those back too?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

^^^^ THAT!!!! 

but really, its a shame where everything here has ended up. We have a problem with a guy like this at work right now. hes on his phone allllll day, sleeps in the tire bin, lies, cuts corners, is nowhere to be found when theres work to be done. His wife is stuck between being his mother and his bank, and they dont even live together. his money all goes to cigarettes and narcotics, and he owes money EVERYWHERE, including a loan my dad (his boss) gave him, cash. and yet...he just bought a new car, because his 2006 nissan wasnt fun anymore....hmmmm.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

This thread makes me sad. Especially when I think of everything I have to do to hold onto Rascal and the dogs. I work extra hard because I made a commitment to take care of them when I adopted/purchased/agreed to accept them.

I take a lot of crap from the ex because they have to live with him right now. I pay extra for their care so it's not like I don't support them. I am here when I have gas money to get here. If not, I have to go a couple weeks without seeing them, so I can afford to feed them.

My personal internet is gone, (cell is for work and at $50 a month it is cheaper than a land line) Extra vehicle is sold, bank account is almost dry but the emergency fund is still in savings, my personal jewelry/luxuries are all sold for a fraction of what they were worth, and I spend 4 to 5 hours a week researching to go grocery shopping. I have to get the most of every dollar I make right now.

I am in the process of bettering my position at work, but during training I make peanuts. Is all this really worth it??? YES. Am I insane not to give away, euthanize, or adopt out all my animals??? NO, I am not. I made a commitment to take care of them. I love them, and will do what is best for them before I do for myself. My Son lives on his own now, but he still knows if he needs, Mom will find a way. It's how I was raised. 

The bills don't stop coming because I am living in a garage efficiency apartment 45 minutes away. The needs physical and psychological don't stop either. Mine, nor theirs. I'd do a lot to keep them safe, healthy, and happy. I am doing a lot. Pinching pennies is an understatement! I make mine scream for their mother! And I tell ya this, if I qualified for anything, I'd file. Not because I am entitled or want to "ride the money pony" but to help keep my pony and dogs safe and healthy while I dig my way back out of a hole I didn't see coming. It wasn't their mistake, it was mine. I don't want them paying for it.

Does this make me a bad person. I don't think so. Does this make me one of those stupid people living beyond their means? Yes, it does. I can't afford them, yet I struggle every day to provide for them. They didn't ask to become my pets. I chose!! And I choose everyday to keep struggling to do what I feel is best for them. Do I like working 60 hours a week plus side jobs? No, not really. But it's my day off  and I had a free hour. Rascal got groomed, dogs got bathed. We all went for a long walk. And I am going to shower so I can go work an odd job. (Rascal needs to see the farrier. He is 2 weeks overdue. )

Then on my day off tomorrow I am going to work 12 hours on another side job (night time), then to take care of my Mom for the day, and listen to how insane I am to work like a dog to keep the dogs and Rascal. Yeah, it's tough, BUT I made a commitment!!!

Did I mention 4 am is early everyday LOL I used to be on the forum pretty much every day. Now lol, not so much.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Palomine said:


> And the people that got me to thinking about this?
> 
> Just went and got another horse...9 now I think, and one on way.
> 
> ...


****, I'd get physical proof on this and rat them out.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> ****, I'd get physical proof on this and rat them out.


Agreed. Pics would work wonders...


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm with the other two. If you can do something to stop it do it.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

When I moved down to kansas I immediatly got two jobs and sacrificed my sanity by living in my friends basement to keep my two horses (only one was came down with me at the time- but I was paying friends to keep the other)....I probably could have applied for food stamps..But I have more pride than that- I could and did make do.

I worked at a bakery in the am, and worked at a grocery store in the pm... There were these sleaze bags that would come to the bakery and then I would see them later buying groceries with their vision card.. you would see them at odd hours of the day walking around town, so I am assuming they didnt have jobs...

I eventually got on full time at the grocery store (days) so I had to quit my bakery job, I then took an evening job as a waitress.. to my dismay these same sleaze bags came into eat a good once a week... AND NEVER TIPPED!! GAH..

AND I am sorry.. but I get so sick of hearing people whine about not being able to find a job....SOMETIMES you just have to take what comes your way, even if its menial.. After working the bakery and the grocery store, people in town know me and my work ethic.. every other job I have had since moving down here I have gotten by just walking in.. (on paper I look completely unstable lol- I have had sooo many jobs in the last 2 1/2 years- I always look for greater oppertunies).. and I have been offered a few jobs. 

If you work hard, people take notice and want you to work for them..


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

peppersgirl said:


> AND I am sorry.. but I get so sick of hearing people whine about not being able to find a job....SOMETIMES you just have to take what comes your way, even if its menial..
> 
> If you work hard, people take notice and want you to work for them..




Ok, first of all, I have beef with these two statements. Before I moved to PA, I had a VERY GOOD job history and a VERY GOOD resume with what I did. Come to Erie...got laughed out of the office I was supposed to be transferring to. Why? They didn't have anything FOR ME. With the medical issue that I had at the time, i just couldn't do their "menial" job....they didn't have anything that made near what my wage was...and they thought my wage was FUNNY. As in "gosh, why would anyone pay that much?"...

...
...

I don't know, because I"m good at my job? Or because of who I worked for? OR because their standards were higher for that position, have excellent references and letters of recommendation and experience? 

....

So I applied for those menial jobs and couldn't get a call back. What I did get, when I turned in the applications directly to a manager, was commentary along the lines of "I see you've made $X....you *do* know this is a minimum wage job, right?"...

Yeah. I'm VERY well aware of the job I'm applying for...gosh.

No bites, so I went back to school full time and took all the hard classes that are usually only offered during my working hours anyway.

My point is, sometimes you're "overqualified", and sometimes no one is **** hiring. 


The second part that really bugs me...."Work hard and people will notice". Yeah. They will notice. Then the lazy bums will resent you, your boss will think you're trying to take his job, or your boss will use you to do all his work and take the glory. This coming from a girl who had a boss once...the evil SOB (evil, evil, nasty vile man) used to sit in his office all day shopping on his rich girlfriend's dime....and delegate his entire job to me.
*
Work Ethic is no longer valued to so many people in this country.* =(


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

I used to work part time as a grocery store cashier. Believe me I saw all the free loaders at their worse. Wic they were supposed to get a lb. of store brand cheese, fruit juice they were supposed to get REAL fruit juice. Some would fight you tooth and nail because they wanted to use the far more expensive small packages of cracker barrel cheese to make up their pound of cheese. They wanted the canned "cool aid" type juices instead of what they were supposed to get. They wanted BABY CARROTS instead of the regular carrots and so on.

Many many many times would a couple come through with the best steaks, roasts, lobster tails, etc. which they paid for with their food stamps. On the bottom of the buggy would be their cases of beer and cartons of cigarettes which they paid cash for. Healthy strong young people.

It made my blood boil especially when the little old lady who lived nearby would come in, look at something and check her little change purse and then put the item back. She loved lemonade and would sometimes ask hopefully how much lemons were that day. Needless to say the days she asked lemons just always happened to be on sale that day. Great sale! And yeah I paid the difference myself.

I had pushed her into asking about food stamps and she finally did. They wanted to give her ten dollars a month. She had an income of three hundred dollars a month. 

I saw ONE case of a couple getting food stamps that touched my heart and I actually cried I was so proud of them.

It was a couple, probably late thirties. They started coming in with food stamps and they actually used them wisely. One day they came in and they were glowing they were so happy. The man held up a one dollar food stamp (they used actual stamps then not cards) and told me that it was their LAST food stamp. They both had gotten jobs. They said they were trying to decide what to spend their last stamp on.

They walked around the store a while and then came back to the register and said they had decided not to spend this last stamp. They were going to frame it so they would never forget.

Now THAT is how this type of help is intended to be used.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

While I do think that Demon has a very valid point, I think that depends on where you work. I have had the same job for two years and while I still make crappy wages for what I do (CNA), my teenage brother in law makes almost as much as me at McDonalds. So while I am literally risking my body for people to make them healthy, dealing with family members that for no reason hate my absolute guts, and am cleaning up ****, he still makes almost as much as me at McDonalds. 

However on the side of working hard, in those two plus years that I have held my job I have crawled to the top of the hierarchy and can say with some confidence that I instill fear in the lazy ones  On the other hand, like Demon was saying, I can almost guarantee that if I switched to another unit or even another hospital or a nursing home I would again be at the bottom of the totem pole, even though I worked my *** off at the hospital in my unit. 

So point is, you can work hard and make it WHERE YOU ARE AT, but if you need to go somewhere else for some other circumstance or the other, you might just be SOL because you are at the bottom again and have to start from scratch, no matter how good you were before.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Acorn - I can SOOOOOOOOO relate! Last year I had a part time job in a fairly large grocery store chain. I saw this kind of stuff DAILY. While there's no "stamps" any more but these nice EBT cards now, it's same same.

I would check folks out who bought lobster and tbone/porter house steaks and pay with the EBT card. Know when the last time I had lobster was? 2001. I remember that because it was my honeymoon. Haven't had it since, can't afford it. I think the last time I got to cook my hubby a really good steak was probably 3 years ago. Can't afford that stuff any more either. Yep, could sell the horses we have to do that, sure. But it's the sacrifice we chose to make so we deal without it. We certainly can't have BOTH.

Now those folks that just bought the nice steaks and lobster on the EBT card? They march right over to the service desk and slap $50 cash down to play the lottery. Gotta love it.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> Acorn - I can SOOOOOOOOO relate! Last year I had a part time job in a fairly large grocery store chain. I saw this kind of stuff DAILY. While there's no "stamps" any more but these nice EBT cards now, it's same same.
> 
> I would check folks out who bought lobster and tbone/porter house steaks and pay with the EBT card. Know when the last time I had lobster was? 2001. I remember that because it was my honeymoon. Haven't had it since, can't afford it. I think the last time I got to cook my hubby a really good steak was probably 3 years ago. Can't afford that stuff any more either. Yep, could sell the horses we have to do that, sure. But it's the sacrifice we chose to make so we deal without it. We certainly can't have BOTH.
> 
> Now those folks that just bought the nice steaks and lobster on the EBT card? They march right over to the service desk and slap $50 cash down to play the lottery. Gotta love it.


Wow really? People like this need a kick in the pants and the government security rug pulled out from under their feet.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am a foster parent of teens, and this is a rough time of year for me. The parents often ask me if I am claiming their kid as they went to file their taxes and they cannot claim them. I do not claim any kids, I don't have any kids of my own. 

In years past, I would have the conversation with the parents, now I just get to the office early to drop off kids, and then arrive late to pick up the kids to avoid the conversation. 

The parents cannot claim the kids because the kids are not living with them. They are not feeding them, clothing them, paying for medical etc. Zero expenses related to the kid = no deduction. Tax payers are paying for me to raise someone elses child so there are no deductions for the parents. 

You would not believe the heated conversations that happen about this. I don't get heated, I have to stay professional, but the parents do. Fine, then you raise your own child and put me out of a job - which is something I never fear.


----------

